# Cherry tree wood?



## jstew (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey all,

Rookie smoker here, just curious if I can lop off a limb from a cherry tree in my yard and use that for smoking. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, you can use cherry.


----------



## jstew (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, do I have to dry the wood or can it be used green?


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 13, 2014)

Jstew you want the cherry wood completely dry. And I remove the bark from mine. 

Please stop by roll call and introduce yourself.

Stan


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 13, 2014)

Jstew said:


> Thanks, do I have to dry the wood or can it be used green?


That depends on how you plan on using it and in what kind of pit you are cooking on. If you want to add some smoke flavor to grilled burgers or chicken, then you certainly can use it green. If you are cooking low and slow in a smoker and using wood chunks for flavor it is a good idea to cut it to the size you want to use and dry it for 6-8 weeks, minimum.


----------

